# Its Snowing cats! lol



## PaulSnow (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi folkes here is some pics of our 3year old snowshoe we picked up friday, shes so loving & well behaved, well for now anyway!


----------



## tracyi (Jan 8, 2008)

She is gorgeous and looks so content, great photos


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

preat pictures she looks lovely  beautiful cat


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Snowshoe, she really suits her name and is gorgeous


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks sooooo comfy!


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

she's lovely


----------



## Eliza57 (Feb 27, 2008)

How cute is she? Bless


----------



## PaulSnow (Feb 18, 2008)

thanks guys & gals, she is so gorgeous I love her to bits already. Cant believe how she has just settled straight in.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

she's lovely and looks to be a chunky girl too


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes gorgeous,,, lovely,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

What a beautiful cat  Has she got over her spaying ok? Looks like it was quite recent on that piccie.


----------



## PaulSnow (Feb 18, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> What a beautiful cat  Has she got over her spaying ok? Looks like it was quite recent on that piccie.


She is fine, she was only done about a month ago, the barber who shaved her needs shooting tho, its all over the place! lol


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

the barber who shaved her needs shooting tho, its all over the place! lol
So you've no plans to get yours done at the same place then


----------



## PaulSnow (Feb 18, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> So you've no plans to get yours done at the same place then


No unfort i aint as furry as Minnie, & I shave my head!


----------

